
I Git It -- ‘Aha!’ moments with Git - legends2k
https://legends2k.github.io/note/git_concepts/
======
legends2k
This is a summary of my ‘Aha!’ moments with Git. Once I learned the internals
of Git life became a lot easier. I pretty much stopped looking up commands, as
the concepts got internalized.

I thought it might help others too (and my future self), so I put them down.

If you're looking for commands, you'd be disappointed; if you're looking for
concepts and insights, welcome!

